# Roland CutStudio: Optic Eye / Registration Marks



## LCE (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi there!

I just got done creating a sample design for my business. I followed Josh's tutorial regarding the Optic Eye feature of the gx24. Since my design was too big, I had to shrink it down in CutStudio to fit an 8.5 x 11 transfer paper in a landscape layout. However, I can't seem to find how to adjust the registration marks in CutStudio to reflect it to go "landscape". It seems to stay in "portrait" layout. I adjusted my design to fit within the registration marks. But it made my design too small.

I attached a snap shot of my design to show how big I want to print it out side of the registration marks. The registration marks shown on the picture is for a portrait layout of an 8.5x11 paper. What step am I missing here??

Also, when I printed my design on the transfer paper, the registration dots are solid black. Is there suppose to be a cross inside the dots???

Thanks!


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

Here is a pdf from rolanddga.com

http://www.rolanddga.com/rnet30/files/support/rasd-sb00020.pdf

The dots are solid. There is a dialog box to adjust the placement of the dots. See the pdf for the details.


Here is where you get more info on the Rolands.

Roland DGA Corp. - Support - Technical Support and Services for Roland Products


----------



## LCE (Jan 18, 2007)

John S said:


> Here is a pdf from rolanddga.com
> 
> http://www.rolanddga.com/rnet30/files/support/rasd-sb00020.pdf
> 
> ...


Thanks John!

I figured out how to adjust the crop marks. I had to go to the Printing Setup and I selected " Fit into shared area for cutting and printing". However, I have another problem..

I printed my design in "mirror" mode because I printed it on a IW Jet II for white t-shirts. When I printed it, it also mirrored the Crop marks. Now, when the optic eye is searching for the 3rd registration mark, it can't find it, since it's on the other side?? 

I noticed that the link that you send me from Roland has 4 registration marks on them. I only have 3. The training video from Imprintables only shows 3 registration marks. But on the Imprintables training video, they did not demo and print on a mirrored image. 

Please help... 

Thanks!!!


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

You will need to flip your art before you apply the registration marks. (Then you don't need to mirror the printout) I use the CS plug-in so I can't walk you through the steps. You might find the info on the second link on post #2

3 dots are correct. I'm not sure why they show four.


----------



## LCE (Jan 18, 2007)

John S said:


> You will need to flip your art before you apply the registration marks. (Then you don't need to mirror the printout) I use the CS plug-in so I can't walk you through the steps. You might find the info on the second link on post #2
> 
> 3 dots are correct. I'm not sure why they show four.


John,

Thank you very much AGAIN! I actually figured it out after my second post! I deleted my post, but I noticed that you replied to it already! I should have left it! 
I ended up flipping my art before I sent it to CS. 

I really appreciated the help! 

Eddie


----------



## cutprint10by40 (Jan 23, 2007)

John S said:


> Here is a pdf from rolanddga.com
> 
> http://www.rolanddga.com/rnet30/files/support/rasd-sb00020.pdf
> 
> ...


John, just want to say thank you for the information. I was having the same problem with the registration marks and I hadn't looked at the Roland site until now.


----------



## LCE (Jan 18, 2007)

I have another issue...

I finally got the registration mark issue solved. (thanks John). However, after the optic eye read the registration marks, the cutter will not cut??? It basically read it an stopped where it should start cutting. I contacted Josh and I emailed him my file to see if he can troubleshoot the problem for me.

If anybody out there had the same issue, please feel free to post your reply. Thanks!


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

LCE said:


> I have another issue...
> 
> I finally got the registration mark issue solved. (thanks John). However, after the optic eye read the registration marks, the cutter will not cut??? It basically read it an stopped where it should start cutting.


Just to verify, you do have a new vector path cut line created on top of your picture. The picture with just registration marks would act as you described.


----------



## LCE (Jan 18, 2007)

John S said:


> Just to verify, you do have a new vector path cut line created on top of your picture. The picture with just registration marks would act as you described.


Yes, I did. I had the blue outline on my design. For some reason, it just did not cut.


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

LCE said:


> Yes, I did. I had the blue outline on my design. For some reason, it just did not cut.


You are using CutStudio on a PC. 
When you click the cut button, the software creates a cut file. 

I use the CutStudio plugin with Illustrator CS on a Mac. There was a Mac issue with file permissions that didn't allow this to happen and you would get the same results as you discribed. 

On the Mac it put the file in Applications/CutStudio/tmp.txt (or tmp_pro.txt or tmp_sv.txt) 

Have you been cutting regular files without any problems? 
Are you getting any messages on the cutter after it scans the dots?
What PC/windows version are you using?
Do you have the latest CutStudio?


----------



## LCE (Jan 18, 2007)

John S said:


> You are using CutStudio on a PC.
> When you click the cut button, the software creates a cut file.
> 
> I use the CutStudio plugin with Illustrator CS on a Mac. There was a Mac issue with file permissions that didn't allow this to happen and you would get the same results as you discribed.
> ...


I am using Cut Studio (with the latest software v 1.24) on a PC, running MS XP. This is actually my second time trying to cut something on the gx24. This is my first time cutting something using the optic eye feature and this is just the second time using this machine since I bought it almost 2 months ago.

Just I a quick update....

I created another design and printed it with the registration marks from Cut Studio. This time it cut!!! HOWEVER, the cut was off by about an 8th of an inch from where it was suppose to cut??? I will try to use a different type of paper tomorrow. According to Josh, the paper could have moved....

I'll will update you again tomorrow.

Happy Easter!!!


----------



## LCE (Jan 18, 2007)

LCE said:


> I am using Cut Studio (with the latest software v 1.24) on a PC, running MS XP. This is actually my second time trying to cut something on the gx24. This is my first time cutting something using the optic eye feature and this is just the second time using this machine since I bought it almost 2 months ago.
> 
> Just I a quick update....
> 
> ...


Here is the update...

Different paper, same results. After the optic eye scans the registration marks, it cuts about a quarter of an inch below where it is suppose to cut. Please see the attached image. I did not see the paper move at all. I'm calling Josh tomorrow.
IF any member had the same issue before, please help. Thanks!


----------



## LCE (Jan 18, 2007)

John S said:


> You are using CutStudio on a PC.
> When you click the cut button, the software creates a cut file.
> 
> I use the CutStudio plugin with Illustrator CS on a Mac. There was a Mac issue with file permissions that didn't allow this to happen and you would get the same results as you discribed.
> ...


John, 

Just to give you an update on my cutter... I had to send it out to Roland for service. The Roland tech support guys could not help me over the phone and they wanted to test the cutter in their facility. 

Anyway, thanks for trying to help me troubleshoot the problem. I also want to thank JOSH (from Imprintables) for providing excellent customer service. Josh, without any hesitation, was able to send me a NEW replacement GX24 cutter while I sent my old one to Roland. He also reimbursed me with materials for any shipping cost that I incurred!!! 

For anybody trying to buy any new equipment, buy from Josh. You will not have any buyer's remorse! He will be there to stand by his products. The new cutter works perfectly!

Sorry for sounding like an advertisement... 

Eddie


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

Sorry to revive this thread but i had the same problems and fixed most but have another that i cant fix. was assuming that you guys probably got the optic eye thing down pretty good by now. here's my problem im trying to cut multiples of the same image on one transfer sheet. i lined them all up outlined them up but when cutting it cuts the first one perfect but after that it goes slightly off more and more i dint know what to do from here. heres what im talking about.


----------



## LCE (Jan 18, 2007)

2STRONG said:


> Sorry to revive this thread but i had the same problems and fixed most but have another that i cant fix. was assuming that you guys probably got the optic eye thing down pretty good by now. here's my problem im trying to cut multiples of the same image on one transfer sheet. i lined them all up outlined them up but when cutting it cuts the first one perfect but after that it goes slightly off more and more i dint know what to do from here. heres what im talking about.


Manny - Did you get this fixed? I believe that your cutter needs to be sent in to Roland. I don't have any problems with my cutter now.


----------

